

Americans didn't intend to elect a Republican majority to the House - willvarfar
http://m.motherjones.com/politics/2012/11/republicans-gerrymandering-house-representatives-election-chart

======
teilo
Oh, please.

Stop saying "Americans" as if we are each just a part of a collective with
nothing but a collective will. That is the core tenet of Fascism: that the
individual does not for all political or practical purposes exist, just the
collective.

Every person who voted for a Republican intended to elect that Republican.
Every person who voted for a Democrat intended to elect that Democrat.

------
tzs
It makes little sense to compare total popular vote by party for the House,
because each House district has its own slate of candidates. The Democrat
candidate in a deeply conservative district might be farther to the right than
the Republican candidate in a deeply liberal district.

------
isaachawley
The more suburban/rural party gaining an edge over the more urban party is a
natural result of any kind of geographical based representation.

Plus the Dems play the same game when they can:
[http://www.propublica.org/article/in-california-democrats-
re...](http://www.propublica.org/article/in-california-democrats-
redistricting-strategy-paid-off)

Do you have an alternative strategy? Should it matter at all which district
you live in?

What would be the consequences of representatives coming straight from
population breakdown? Worse schools in districts with smaller populations?

------
foo32
Of course, according to the article, gerrymandering only helps the reds. The
blues must not have any of their own gerrymandered districts (see Maryland for
a case in point).

------
romnempire
stopped listening when he said NC. NC already has two damn gerrymandered
democratic districts, it doesn't need to gerrymander any more.

------
Stealthvoodoo
I didnt realize I was following a political blog.

I also like how you failed to mention that this is a constitutional process
that democrats exploit just as frequently as republicans.

~~~
willvarfar
whose blog? you follow motherjones blog? Or you think HN is a blog? And when
you say "you", who do you mean? PG? Me? Motherjones?

